# CA glue and dyes



## RussFairfield (Aug 1, 2005)

Can someone please provide me with some guidance and 1st hand knowledge, or an information source, for how to dye a CA glue?? 

I have read messages on this and other forums that profess to have 1st hand experience with dying CA glue. However, I have not been able to add dye to the CA, mix, and use WITHOUT setting off the curing reaction, or reducing the shelf life of the dyed glue to almost Zero. 

There are some benefits to adding a tint to the clear finish, as opposed to dying the wood. I would like to be able to do this with a CA finish.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 1, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by "dyeing"
I color my corn cob pens with  Magic markers.
I try to get the color in before the CA gets applied.
There are times when I sand too much and sand the color out.
In that case Ill add more color and more CA on top and keep adding coats until I don't get any color when I sand it out.
I don't use markers on wood so I can't give any info there.
I don't see how you could dye CA either in the liquid state. Might be why I haven't tried it/
I did find out if you fume  purple heart with muratic acid the color is a beautiful cranberry but I can't get CA to stick to it and it stays liquid for a REAL LONG time.
I know why it happens PH and all, but I really want to glue some of those pieces up with ccca in some of my laminations.


----------



## woodscavenger (Aug 1, 2005)

Russ, my only experience has been with using art markers to dye the wood then lay a CA finish over the top.  In many cases I think the dye gets taken up into the CA since I find runoff of colored CA on my bushing after it is done.


----------



## spalted_1 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have not tried this but was wondering if a person could put some dye on a rag and use it like a rag to apply it while you apply the ca.I did do it with blo and ca sealed it ok but no shine till two more coats of ca were applied.Good luck Jim


----------

